# Who has maximum number of posts?



## taurean (Aug 27, 2011)

For last few months, I come to this forum regularly. There are some great guys here and their sheer volume of posts (and 99% in the helping cause) boggles my mind. Some have crossed 40000 and have seen one more than 50000. So this question came to my mind: who has maximum number of posts on this forum? Someone could tell me then it'd be great.


----------



## VoG (Aug 27, 2011)

Near the top of the page click on Community, select Member List. At the top of the post count column click on the word Posts. You will see that Norie has the most.


----------



## TinaP (Aug 27, 2011)

I think all of the members on the first page have helped me.

If I've neglected to say so, Thank you very much.


----------



## taurean (Aug 27, 2011)

VoG said:


> Near the top of the page click on Community, select Member List. At the top of the post count column click on the word Posts. You will see that Norie has the most.


Not just forum, even here you have helped . No wonder your name is right up there.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 28, 2011)

VoG said:


> Near the top of the page click on Community, select Member List. At the top of the post count column click on the word Posts. You will see that Norie has the most.


 
VoG - you're not far off the top yourself.

What I find interesting is that the people ranked 6th, 7th and 9th all have Calvin (with or without Hobbes) as their avatar.


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 29, 2011)

> What I find interesting is that the people ranked 6th, 7th and 9th all have Calvin (with or without Hobbes) as their avatar.


I guess "Calvin & Hobbes" resonates with us computer geeks!
(I am actually a little surprised that there aren't more Dilbert avatars!)


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 29, 2011)

Joe4 said:


> I am actually a little surprised that there aren't more Dilbert avatars!


 
Me too.

But then again, if you look at the list with a creative eye, there's more than one avatar that bears a passing resemblance to Wally . . .


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 29, 2011)

> But then again, if you look at the list with a creative eye, there's more than one avatar that bears a passing resemblance to Wally . . .


----------



## bertie (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in the top ten, pages.


----------



## taurean (Dec 11, 2011)

Soon to hit 50,000 mark:

*Sheet1*

<table style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri,Arial; FONT-SIZE: 11pt" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <colgroup> <col style="WIDTH: 30px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <col style="WIDTH: 102px"> <col style="WIDTH: 64px"> <col style="WIDTH: 69px"> <col style="WIDTH: 75px"> <col style="WIDTH: 82px"></colgroup> <tbody> <tr style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <td> </td> <td>A</td> <td>B</td> <td>C</td> <td>D</td> <td>E</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">1</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ccff">Name</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ccff">Posts</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ccff">Post / Day</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ccff">Today</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #99ccff">50,000 Posts</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">2</td> <td>VoG</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49358</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">14</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">12/11/2011</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">1/26/2012</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">3</td> <td>Aladin Akyurek</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49,301</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">13.75</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">12/11/2011</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">1/31/2012</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">4</td> <td>Andrew Poulsom</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">47665</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">13.9</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">12/11/2011</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">5/27/2012</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Excel  tables to the web >> *Excel Jeanie  HTML 4


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 11, 2011)

bertie said:


> Yeah, I'm in the top ten, pages.


When you view the first page of the community in descending post count order, change the number at the end of the URL to 100. Then you come in on page 3.


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 11, 2011)

taurean said:


> Soon to hit 50,000 mark:
> 
> .... VoG, Aladin Akyurek, Andrew Poulson....


Absolutely mind boggling. 

It looks like VoG and Aladin are on track to hit 50K in time for the new board's 10 year anniversary.


----------



## TinaP (Dec 11, 2011)

Colin Legg said:


> Absolutely mind boggling.
> 
> It looks like VoG and Aladin are on track to hit 50K in time for the new board's 10 year anniversary.


 
Doesn't surprise me a bit.  Both VoG and Aladin have helped me so many times (directly and indirectly) that I should probably sign over my paycheck to them--but I won't.


----------



## Beezkneez (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder where the competitive urge to increase my ranking comes from


----------



## Worf (Dec 18, 2011)

Beezkneez said:


> I wonder where the competitive urge to increase my ranking comes from



Hey Beez
I'm ahead of you...


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm on the second page!  

Get posting, VoG, Aladin, and Andrew for that 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Jonmo1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> What I find interesting is that the people ranked 6th, 7th and 9th all have Calvin (with or without Hobbes) as their avatar.


 
For me, it's not so much being a Calvin Fan..
I just randomly came accross that picture one day and thought it so accurately depicts my feelings on some occasions"


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 19, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> For me, it's not so much being a Calvin Fan..
> I just randomly came accross that picture one day and thought it so accurately depicts my feelings on some occasions"



I actually had a thread about this phenominon earlier this year .

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=528217


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 20, 2011)

MrKowz, seeing as this thread is about number of posts, I was delighted when you took some time off from the board recently, as I was at last able to overtake you in terms of quantity of posts. But sadly you remain ahead on quality, and I guess you'll soon be back in front of me on quantity too. 

Edit to add - I seem to have inadvertently added a  to the post title and can't work out how to remove it


----------



## RoryA (Dec 20, 2011)

Wish really hard - it is Xmas after all...


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerald Higgins said:


> MrKowz, seeing as this thread is about number of posts, I was delighted when you took some time off from the board recently, as I was at last able to overtake you in terms of quantity of posts. But sadly you remain ahead on quality, and I guess you'll soon be back in front of me on quantity too.



Haha - I don't get near as much time as I used to on these boards here, but we shall see.  Appreciate the kind words as well.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 20, 2011)

rorya said:


> Wish really hard - it is Xmas after all...


 
Big white beard, red coat . . . do I hear reindeer hooves on the roof ? And, yes, the smiley has gone !


----------



## Worf (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there a way to order members by posting rate (posts/day) ?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Smitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Worf said:


> Is there a way to order members by posting rate (posts/day) ?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


 
Is it that important?

What have you tried?


----------



## Worf (Dec 23, 2011)

Smitty said:


> Is it that important?
> 
> What have you tried?



No, it's not important. I thought the Lounge is to informally debate about such unimportant matters. I particularly like to explore the details of things.

I went to the above mentioned page but could only find a post count option.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 23, 2011)

I love a good debate!  In fact I lose them almost every night with my wife. 

As for the question at hand how about trying # posts/join date?  I think those two are available.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## taurean (Dec 24, 2011)

This calculation is already available.
Click on the Member's name >> View Public Profile >> Statistics and there is "Post Per Day".

But then if you will check with the reference data on Post#10 then it becomes apparent that current rate of post is quite different which is:

<table style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri,Arial; FONT-SIZE: 11pt" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <colgroup> <col style="WIDTH: 30px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <col style="WIDTH: 117px"> <col style="WIDTH: 103px"> <col style="WIDTH: 119px"> <col style="WIDTH: 168px"> <col style="WIDTH: 109px"> <col style="WIDTH: 82px"></colgroup> <tbody> <tr style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <td> </td> <td>A</td> <td>B</td> <td>C</td> <td>D</td> <td>E</td> <td>F</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">25</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">Name </td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">Posts on Dec 11</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">Posts as on Dec 24</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">Board Average Post / Day </td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">Current Average</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #808000">50,000 Posts</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">26</td> <td>VoG </td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49358</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49728</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc">14.31</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">28.46</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">1/3/2012</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">27</td> <td>Aladin Akyurek </td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49301</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">49502</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc">13.75</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">15.46</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">1/26/2012</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">28</td> <td>Andrew Poulsom </td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">47665</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">48012</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccffcc">13.9</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">26.69</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">3/8/2012</td></tr></tbody></table>
That is if they don't take their Christmas holidays on forum.

But then statistics will hardly reveal the quality of input these guys give...maybe for that we'll need another statistical scale


----------



## Worf (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello guys

I'm aware of the "Posts per day" option, but it will only be useful to compare a few users against each other, concerning posting rates.
I was thinking how a particular user stands against the whole Forum, as we can currently do with number of posts.


----------



## taurean (May 14, 2012)

Just to add...these 4 guys represent 0.002% (approx) of board member and they account for mind boggling 6.89% posts...see below:

On May14...,

<table style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; PADDING-LEFT: 2pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: Calibri,Arial; FONT-SIZE: 11pt" border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <colgroup> <col style="WIDTH: 30px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <col style="WIDTH: 114px"> <col style="WIDTH: 81px"> <col style="WIDTH: 76px"> <col style="WIDTH: 97px"></colgroup> <tbody> <tr style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-WEIGHT: bold"> <td> 
</td> <td>A</td> <td>B</td> <td>C</td> <td>D</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">1</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">Member</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">No. of Posts</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">%age posts</td> <td style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">%age member</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">2</td> <td>Norie</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">59798</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">3,143,806</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">215,846</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">3</td> <td>VoG</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">54209</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">6.89%</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #c0c0c0">0.002%</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">4</td> <td>Aladin Akyurek</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">51454</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td></tr> <tr style="HEIGHT: 18px"> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">5</td> <td>Andrew Poulsom</td> <td style="TEXT-ALIGN: right">51196</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table style="BORDER-BOTTOM-STYLE: groove; BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #00ff00; BORDER-RIGHT-STYLE: groove; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #fffcf9; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #00ff00; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BORDER-TOP-STYLE: groove; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #00ff00; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT-STYLE: groove; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #00ff00"> <tbody> <tr> <td>*Spreadsheet Formulas*</td></tr> <tr> <td> <table style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; FONT-SIZE: 9pt" border="1" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"> <tbody> <tr style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #cacaca; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> <td>Cell</td> <td>Formula</td></tr> <tr> <td>C3</td> <td>=SUM(B2:B5)/C2</td></tr> <tr> <td>D3</td> <td>=COUNTA(A2:A5)/D2</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
*Excel  tables to the web >> *Excel Jeanie  HTML 4


----------

